# QMail-OVH broken after SSL update [solved]

## eXess

Hi there, 

Big problem on my Gentoo box. 

QMail seems to be broken after OpenSSL update. 

Here is a sample output from /var/log/qmail-smtp/current : 

```
@40000000496ca3d91e73c0e4 /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Big trouble sending mail, now. 

I did revdep-rebuild but nothing was marked to rebuild. 

I rebuilt QMail manually (it is a custom package from OVH, but QMail nevertheless...) to no avail. 

Help, anyone ?

----------

## eXess

```
# ldd /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd

   linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

   libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0xb7fa1000)

   libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0xb7f8e000)

   libssl.so.0.9.7 => not found

   libcrypto.so.0.9.7 => not found

   libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7e70000)

   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x80000000)
```

OK, that is normal. 

Now this is not... 

```
 equery belongs /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd

[ Searching for file(s) /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd in *... ]
```

What? This file belongs to no package? Has it been installed manually or what?

----------

## eXess

Got it. On OVH release 2 Gentoo boxes, the only version of OpenSSL that is to be installed is 0.9.8+. However, the custom OVH QMail package requires libssl.so.0.9.7. It can't be found or installed from anywhere, so if you manually delete /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 and /usr/liblibcrypto.so.0.9.7, you are screwed. 

BUT there is a backward compatibility between openssl 0.9.7 and 0.9.8 (for both libssl and libcrypto), so you can just use symlinks:

```
# ln -sf /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7

# ln -sf /usr/lib/liblibcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/liblibcrypto.so.0.9.7
```

Restart Qmail and you're up and running. 

Stupid, but straightforward.

----------

